# Flax seeds ? Amazing tiny seeds protect from radiation and improve health



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2011)

Flax seeds – Amazing tiny seeds protect from radiation and improve health by Paul Fassa (NaturalNews) A new study by the Pearlman School of Medicine at the University of Pennsylvania revealed the radiation protection of conferred humble flax seeds. The researchers noted that the protection offered by flax seeds even included repair of tissues after [...]

*Read More...*


----------

